# Child abuse/parents disciplining you by beating you up



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Has anybody else been disciplined by their parents like this? Yes, beating your children/child abuse is known worldwide...

I've been beaten up as a child and teenager and adolescence, beaten up meaning my parents hit me to discipline me, my dad believes in beating children and making them cry and afraid and he thinks they will learn to be better behaved by hitting them. I just experienced today my dad slapping my little brother, 13, on his butt, he is screaming and yelling for him to stop, then he cursed at my dad and my dad got more mad and hit him again and again. This scene reminded me of when my dad used to beat me and I yelled at him to stop because he will end up like me because this is too traumatic for children to cope with. Then he told me and my little brother that we can kiss his ***.... Anyway I ignored him, but at least I saved my little brother from getting more beatings.

I was beaten like this alot by both my parents, who knows what I did, maybe I cursed at them and did something wrong that they did not like, so they disciplined me by hitting me. But it was hard and it made me scream and yell in pain, it is very traumatic I used to have flashbacks and PTSD. 

I think this has something to do with the cause my social anxiety and trichotillomania.


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

My brothers and I would get a smacked behind for doing something wrong as kids, but once I was in my teens and my mum couldn't cope with not knowing why I was so moody all the time (undiagnosed depression) she began really beating me. I'm now scared of her, regardless of our closer relationship, I don't like being touched by people unless I initiate a hug or something, I don't even like people standing within a few feet of me, just because I don't trust their intentions. I certainly don't trust my mum anyway.

She would pull my hair, drag me to the ground, dig her nails in the back of my neck, kick the crap out of me anywhere she could once I was on the ground, she'd punch me and hit me wherever she could, usually the head, slap me with the back of her hand on the way to school if I'd be crying that I didn't want to go, she chased me through the house once and hit me with a broom in my shins, she threw a bowl of cereals over me a few times in the mornings I was too scared to go to school, she got me on the ground a few years ago and knelt on my hip as she screamed in my ear "admit you're not normal" a few times, and beating me was her way of 'calming me down' when I had a panic attack because I'd want her to leave me alone. She'd constantly get in my face and pin me to a wall with every panic attack I had - she hated not being able to control me so would start yelling at me to calm down - which set off my anxiety through the roof because I also suffer with claustrophobia, which she's known about since I was a baby. When I wouldn't calm down, she'd then smack me round the face because of course, that helps anyone in a panic attack... She once told me to take it out on her arm (because I would hit myself and walls/doors to get the stress out), and at first I refused. But then one time I thought I'd fight back, because I'd had enough of the beatings. A few years of this going on and I was still defending myself, in which she would get hurt too - y'know what she told family friends? I was beating her up. To which my mum had great pleasure in telling me our friends suggested she kick me out. She told me this while I was suffering another severe panic attack, and even tried to shove me out the front door at 11pm. I think I was 17 at the time.

I'm glad my cuts and bruises were never seen by friends and teachers, but in another way, I wish they had. My mum had denied ever laying a finger on me those times, until only less than 2 months ago.

I should have asked for help at school, but I was too scared to, plus I was scared of being left alone with my dad as a teen, but that's a whole different story.

You need to protect yourself and your brother by calling the police, or equivalent to help with the abuse, because it's not 'discipline' in the slightest. No-one has a right to strike a child, or anyone.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Wren611 said:


> My brothers and I would get a smacked behind for doing something wrong as kids, but once I was in my teens and my mum couldn't cope with not knowing why I was so moody all the time (undiagnosed depression) she began really beating me. I'm now scared of her, regardless of our closer relationship, I don't like being touched by people unless I initiate a hug or something, I don't even like people standing within a few feet of me, just because I don't trust their intentions. I certainly don't trust my mum anyway.
> 
> She would pull my hair, drag me to the ground, dig her nails in the back of my neck, kick the crap out of me anywhere she could once I was on the ground, she'd punch me and hit me wherever she could, usually the head, slap me with the back of her hand on the way to school if I'd be crying that I didn't want to go, she chased me through the house once and hit me with a broom in my shins, she threw a bowl of cereals over me a few times in the mornings I was too scared to go to school, she got me on the ground a few years ago and knelt on my hip as she screamed in my ear "admit you're not normal" a few times, and beating me was her way of 'calming me down' when I had a panic attack because I'd want her to leave me alone. She'd constantly get in my face and pin me to a wall with every panic attack I had - she hated not being able to control me so would start yelling at me to calm down - which set off my anxiety through the roof because I also suffer with claustrophobia, which she's known about since I was a baby. When I wouldn't calm down, she'd then smack me round the face because of course, that helps anyone in a panic attack... She once told me to take it out on her arm (because I would hit myself and walls/doors to get the stress out), and at first I refused. But then one time I thought I'd fight back, because I'd had enough of the beatings. A few years of this going on and I was still defending myself, in which she would get hurt too - y'know what she told family friends? I was beating her up. To which my mum had great pleasure in telling me our friends suggested she kick me out. She told me this while I was suffering another severe panic attack, and even tried to shove me out the front door at 11pm. I think I was 17 at the time.
> 
> ...


Man your mom sounds alot like my mom and how she abused me. Man I can relate, some mothers are mental. My mom also dragged me by my hair around the house, yea, then I went to live with my dad, my dad used to beat me when I was younger, now he only talks **** to me, I ignore his **** cuz I know I am better than that old man.


----------



## WastedYouth0123 (Jan 19, 2014)

.


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

dreamingmind said:


> Man your mom sounds alot like my mom and how she abused me. Man I can relate, some mothers are mental. My mom also dragged me by my hair around the house, yea, then I went to live with my dad, my dad used to beat me when I was younger, now he only talks **** to me, I ignore his **** cuz I know I am better than that old man.


My dad hasn't hit me since I was a kid, luckily - he's like 6ft2, broad and strong, and I'm quite small. He could do a lot of damage, basically. But I remember the slaps across the backside we'd get, and the red hand-print left there. But he'd only really go for us as a last resort - my mum was trigger happy with those fists.

Btw! Off topic, sorry :b but I read on your profile play Runescape?! I do too! I don't have any friends on there though and keep all contact settings off so don't socialise at all (typical). I haven't been on in months though... ran out of membership that I forgot to renew. I don't know anyone else who plays it.



WastedYouth0123 said:


> Hello,
> Yes I've been hit when I was young but never to those extremes. Strange as it might sound after I got hit I knew never to do bad deeds again. Not like kids today that run their mouth, and walk all over their parents. Overall I would never hit my kids, but discipline without hitting is truly an obstacle.


Parents don't have a right to call themselves parents if they strike their child. If they were good parents to begin with, they wouldn't need to stoop to that horrendous level.

Talking to their child, respecting their child, and understanding they have a very vulnerable and easily influenced mind on their hands, is what makes someone a parent.

I wish my parents had spoken to me and my brothers more, not smacking us instead when we didn't have a clue what we'd done so bad that they had to use violence against us, when all the while we're taught as children that 'violence doesn't solve anything'. Funny that.


----------



## fobia (Feb 19, 2010)

> Has anybody else been disciplined by their parents like this?


No, I haven't. 
We've had our problems in family, that mainly came from relationships between my mother and father and that was the source of a tension at home.

If I never wanted to go somewhere or cried because I am scared, like staying in the kindergarten, my Mum would always pay attention to this, calm me down and etc. I can't say that I have never been slapped on my lower back when I misbehaved, I think maybe couple of times. I don't actually remember.

What I do remember is my Mum gave me smack on the cheek not for what I did, but because I annoyed her and I think she was stressed. I remember my father reaction to that, I thought he would beat my mother for that.

But if we talk about beating on every day basis or as a method to calm down - no. My parents, especially my mother have always seen my fear or tears as trigger for calming me down, finding the root of a problem: _why I am afraid, whom am I afraid of, maybe I don't want to go_ there(like some new hobby group), _then don't go if you don't want_ and etc.

So, I guess I got pretty lucky with my parents in that sense.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

WastedYouth0123 said:


> Hello,
> Yes I've been hit when I was young but never to those extremes. Strange as it might sound after I got hit I knew never to do bad deeds again. Not like kids today that run their mouth, and walk all over their parents. Overall I would never hit my kids, but discipline without hitting is truly an obstacle.


Lol sounds good, how can we discipline our children when it feels so natural to hit them, lol. Ya man some of us have been beaten to our extremes.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Wren611 said:


> My dad hasn't hit me since I was a kid, luckily - he's like 6ft2, broad and strong, and I'm quite small. He could do a lot of damage, basically. But I remember the slaps across the backside we'd get, and the red hand-print left there. But he'd only really go for us as a last resort - my mum was trigger happy with those fists.
> 
> Btw! Off topic, sorry :b but I read on your profile play Runescape?! I do too! I don't have any friends on there though and keep all contact settings off so don't socialise at all (typical). I haven't been on in months though... ran out of membership that I forgot to renew. I don't know anyone else who plays it.
> 
> ...


Ya man, I play runescape, I'm really nice add me.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

fobia said:


> No, I haven't.
> We've had our problems in family, that mainly came from relationships between my mother and father and that was the source of a tension at home.
> 
> If I never wanted to go somewhere or cried because I am scared, like staying in the kindergarten, my Mum would always pay attention to this, calm me down and etc. I can't say that I have never been slapped on my lower back when I misbehaved, I think maybe couple of times. I don't actually remember.
> ...


So only your parents had some problems abusing themseves? It sounds good how well your mother took care of the situation, that's great, wow I wish I had a mom like that. My mom is crazy, sadly.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

my mom never hit me but my dad was a different story. this one time sticks out like a sore thumb. when he walked into my room, grabbed me from my arm and went ham on me. till this day idk what i did wrong. i believe he was drunk/drugged that time. he stopped hitting me once i was about his size [11-12 years old]


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

MiMiK said:


> my mom never hit me but my dad was a different story. this one time sticks out like a sore thumb. when he walked into my room, grabbed me from my arm and went ham on me. till this day idk what i did wrong. i believe he was drunk/drugged that time. he stopped hitting me once i was about his size [11-12 years old]


Man wtf, sometimes our parents take it out on us, when they should be hitting the walls! You grew big like your dad when you were 12 years old, what my little 13 year old brother is like a tiny skinny dude, not as big as my dad. Cool anyway...


----------



## fobia (Feb 19, 2010)

> So only your parents had some problems abusing themselves?


Yeah, you can say so. Directly it was never aimed at, it was between my parents who were fighting, even beating was there(though not in my presence), but indirectly it engaged me every time and all the time.

I always felt this tension in the air, fear and nervousness, anger flowing around when you sit and wait thinking "What if my mum would tell something inappropriate to my father? " and that would let to another fight. We lived in one-room flat, so it was impossible do escape from there, though my parents tried to hide their fights from me, but on 80% in never succeeded.

If to talk about beating, then it is utterly weird thing. Look at it that way. If some stranger on the street smacks you on the face, he will be arrested, sued and what so ever after that. It is not allowed for stranger to beat you, but it is widely accepted in peoples mind to have fights and child abuse at home in the family under the flag " of "discipline must be taught by force".

If there is a beating/child abuse it should definitely be reported to police or whatever departments. On the other hand what are the consequences of that ? Child will still live with the parents or not ? If he lives, then it difficult to live with parents that are being reported by you for child abuse.

But in you case I would suggest moving away from you fathers house as soon as you get an opportunity for that. You have a stamina from what I read and it is good because you will be able to take care of yourself. You see what is good and right and that seeing will give you further directions in life.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

fobia said:


> Yeah, you can say so. Directly it was never aimed at, it was between my parents who were fighting, even beating was there(though not in my presence), but indirectly it engaged me every time and all the time.
> 
> I always felt this tension in the air, fear and nervousness, anger flowing around when you sit and wait thinking "What if my mum would tell something inappropriate to my father? " and that would let to another fight. We lived in one-room flat, so it was impossible do escape from there, though my parents tried to hide their fights from me, but on 80% in never succeeded.
> 
> ...


Ya man, I will have a bf again and I get away from my dad sure.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

fobia said:


> Yeah, you can say so. Directly it was never aimed at, it was between my parents who were fighting, even beating was there(though not in my presence), but indirectly it engaged me every time and all the time.
> 
> I always felt this tension in the air, fear and nervousness, anger flowing around when you sit and wait thinking "What if my mum would tell something inappropriate to my father? " and that would let to another fight. We lived in one-room flat, so it was impossible do escape from there, though my parents tried to hide their fights from me, but on 80% in never succeeded.
> 
> ...


Man I always had stamina, my stamina is so great that it can radiate and touch other people? And other people can see my stamina? Wooooow. I used to be weak but I worked hard to get a nice stamina going, I thought about the universe and the planets and how mysterious and beautiful it all is and it made me feel in love with our existence, oblivion, and it helped me build my stamina.


----------



## fobia (Feb 19, 2010)

> Man I always had stamina, my stamina is so great that it can radiate and touch other people? And other people can see my stamina?


Are these two questions directed to me?


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

fobia said:


> Are these two questions directed to me?


Don't worry about it lol.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

WastedYouth0123 said:


> Hello,
> Yes I've been hit when I was young but never to those extremes. Strange as it might sound after I got hit I knew never to do bad deeds again. Not like kids today that run their mouth, and walk all over their parents. Overall I would never hit my kids, but discipline without hitting is truly an obstacle.


I knew some kids growing up who were beaten by their parents and they were little terrors. They would destroy school property, screw, and cuss out others. I'm guessing being the product of apathetic parents would cause similar results.

In comparison, I was only guilt tripped and lectured a lot as a kid anytime I did anything mildly wrong and I ended up well-behaved.


----------



## Teflondon (Dec 5, 2014)

Depends on your culture, and how you were raised etc. When I lived in the States, it was an absolute outrage to hit your kid - a total no-go. Instead you had to love them unconditionally just on the off-chance that they could hold something over your head when they grew up etc....

But last week I was on holiday in Italy and witnessed a woman on a bus smacking her kid upside the head like it was nothing. I guarantee that kid won't grow up with social anxiety. I'm not saying it's right, but I sometimes think we grasp at straws and look for excuses regarding our anxiety. Sometimes these things just happen. My parents weren't the best but I would never blame them for anything. I blame myself for not making much out of my life. Ultimately, no matter what cards we've been dealt, we have to create our own lives.


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

If i ever had kids (for whatever reason), i could never, ever bring myself to hit them... 

I have a feeling id use alot of curse words tho but not words to mentally scar them. Ie, 'ur such a idiot/loser/waste of space')


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

Teflondon said:


> Depends on your culture, and how you were raised etc. When I lived in the States, it was an absolute outrage to hit your kid - a total no-go. Instead you had to love them unconditionally just on the off-chance that they could hold something over your head when they grew up etc....
> 
> But last week I was on holiday in Italy and witnessed a woman on a bus smacking her kid upside the head like it was nothing. I guarantee that kid won't grow up with social anxiety. I'm not saying it's right, but I sometimes think we grasp at straws and look for excuses regarding our anxiety. Sometimes these things just happen. My parents weren't the best but I would never blame them for anything. I blame myself for not making much out of my life. Ultimately, no matter what cards we've been dealt, we have to create our own lives.


If my parents beat me I would have killed them. Violence to injure and terrorize children does not have positive outcomes.

It's really absurd to suggest that if more people beat their children we'd have a better society, or to insinuate that those who were physically abused didn't suffer long lasting effects from it that contributed to (or created) their mental illnesses.

Maybe YOU should blame people who hurt you in the formative stages of your life. If they'd helped you and given you support and positive energy in your life maybe you'd be in a much better place now?


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Raeden said:


> *I knew some kids growing up who were beaten by their parents and they were little terrors. They would destroy school property, screw, and cuss out others. I'm guessing being the product of apathetic parents would cause similar results.*
> 
> In comparison, I was only guilt tripped and lectured a lot as a kid anytime I did anything mildly wrong and I ended up well-behaved.


That is true mate, my little brothers are all crazy like that, they're killing my mother everyday.


----------



## Silere (Oct 19, 2014)

My dad once smacked my face just for dropping a packet of crisps, I was only about 8, he did it right in front of my friend so I locked myself in the bathroom and cried. My mum used to like slapping the face as well when she was angry. Both massively overreacted to small things.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Silere said:


> My dad once smacked my face just for dropping a packet of crisps, I was only about 8, he did it right in front of my friend so I locked myself in the bathroom and cried. My mum used to like slapping the face as well when she was angry. Both massively overreacted to small things.


Yeah mine overreacted to small insignificant things as well. It's sad, they vent their anger on us, we are innocent angels! Parents should learn to vent it in their own time in a completely separate room and without being heard by the angels at all. Then the angels will grow up to be everything a newborn freshly grown blooming flower is!


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

My parents did to me as a kid because I was ugly as hell , everytime I think about it makes me puke


----------



## ComeUndone (Sep 7, 2014)

Raeden said:


> I knew some kids growing up who were beaten by their parents and they were little terrors. They would destroy school property, screw, and cuss out others. I'm guessing being the product of apathetic parents would cause similar results.
> 
> In comparison, I was only guilt tripped and lectured a lot as a kid anytime I did anything mildly wrong and I ended up well-behaved.





dreamingmind said:


> That is true mate, my little brothers are all crazy like that, they're killing my mother everyday.


Some people externalize their pain, beating them up doesn't solve the problem.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

ComeUndone said:


> Some people externalize their pain, beating them up doesn't solve the problem.


They should choose to externalize their pain on other physical objects like walls or throwing stuff, but not on your own children, what the **** man!?!!!!!!!

And don't throw stuff at your children either!

My mom used to throw alot of stuff at me, a metal thing, like she wanted to kill me, a bit**ch.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

VictimEternal said:


> My parents did to me as a kid because I was ugly as hell , everytime I think about it makes me puke


No you're not ugly, you are beautiful. :hug


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

dreamingmind said:


> No you're not ugly, you are beautiful. :hug


I donno , maybe , but i make myself puke everytime i see me , , like in the mirror


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

VictimEternal said:


> I donno , maybe , but i make myself puke everytime i see me , , like in the mirror


Aww. Why do you think so? Show me a pic let me give you my opinion lol.


----------



## ComeUndone (Sep 7, 2014)

dreamingmind said:


> They should choose to externalize their pain on other physical objects like walls or throwing stuff, but not on your own children, what the **** man!?!!!!!!!
> 
> And don't throw stuff at your children either!
> 
> My mom used to throw alot of stuff at me, a metal thing, like she wanted to kill me, a bit**ch.


I wasn't implying that it was a viable option! I meant that just because someone destroy school property, screw, and cuss out others, they still don't deserve to be beaten up. Most of the time those are acting out due to their pain.

Don't for one second thing I condone child abuse in any form!


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

ComeUndone said:


> I wasn't implying that it was a viable option! I meant that just because someone destroy school property, screw, and cuss out others, they still don't deserve to be beaten up. Most of the time those are acting out due to their pain.
> 
> Don't for one second thing I condone child abuse in any form!


No I didn't think you were accepting child abuse, it's interesting what you said that kids only act out due to the pain they endured from their parents right? Yeah they shouldn't be beaten but my little brothers are little rascals like that and they get beaten up my their mom anyway.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

I believe in whippings, but beating..no no.


----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)

was abused and the long term effects of growing up with it are... generally understated after a certain point ("you cant blame your parents forever!!!", even though i dealt with it heavily til i was 20, but w/e) and almost always devastating

its not an effective tactic in raising/controlling your child especially when this behavior primes the brain and adds to its susceptibility in developing mental disorders/issues/afflictions, and the type of people that believe in beatings/whippings/whatever, are NOT the type of people that take enough factors into consideration when it comes to how theyll affect their child, later on in life (in any area of their lives; if they cant understand that physical punishments are counter-intuitive when it comes to raising a good person, how are they going to supply the child with the correct vitamins, good food (not just cheap ****; parents need to do their research), good education, and so on...) and they should not be having children

i dont think its ever ok, as a parent, to punish what youre supposed to hold most dear, and protect, above all else

no one else is probably going to give a **** about your kid, thats why children need to be reassured that they have SOME kind of support system

anyone that thinks anything more than an OCCASIONAL light slap on a fleshy area (butt, thigh) (and even then, id seriously discourage this -- you dont know how sensitive your child might be to physical punishments, no matter how light -- thats why even verbal abuse is an incredibly potent, and toxic tool, that does far more harm than good) is practical, should have their tubes tied/sign up for a vasectomy



felicshagrace said:


> I believe in whippings, but beating..no no.


why are whippings ok?

its been found, and heavily documented that regular corporal punishment (not even full on abuse) can lead to marked reductions in hippocampal volume, reduced area of the corpus callosum, and a cornucopia of other neurological consequences

even verbal abuse has morphological consequences


----------



## comfy (Apr 27, 2013)

When I was younger I would be disciplined by being whipped with a wooden stick, slapped across the face and smacked on the bottom by both parents. My parents would threaten to kill me if I messed up in elementary school(I remember going to school crying in 3rd or 2nd grade because my mom said that she would crack my head open for being late to school).

I remember being smacked really hard across the face because my mom thought I was mocking my grandpa, which I wasnt and she didnt want an explanation... so my mom just slapped the **** out of me.

There was also this one time where I was whining because i didnt get the costume I wanted,so as me and my mom left the halloween store she turned around and punched me in the eye. She was wearing her diamond ring on that hand too. I had to put ice on it as soon as I got home.. I had a huge sore and swollen black eye the following days. all this happened before I turned 10. Ive never been punched that hard in the eye since then... that ****ing hurt.


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

As a 30 year old now... my view.

As a kid I would get slapped now and again when I was in the wrong. This is fair enough and I would do the same to my kids. This wasn't about just leaving something on the side or putting crumbs in the butter so I guess I deserved it and learned from being slapped (with a slipper, bare hand or wooden stick).

However it went a bit too far... My family are weak and blamed me for a lot I didn't do. They had their own problems and I did often get slapped or hit without doing anything wrong. 1 day my mum was having a breakdown as she was diagnosed with a terminal illness, she couldn't grip things as well as she once could, dropped something and went mad at me with a stick.

Things like that were OTT and something I would never do with my own kids if I had any.


----------



## WanderingMind001 (May 4, 2014)

I was quite unruly as a child and my mother and father "solved" it by sometimes doing both Western(time outs/taking away a toy) and Eastern(spankings w/ hand,broom, hanger)punishments. All these instances are foggy in memory but a I'm sure at the least I was left very sad and confused. There was a particular instance though where I was...well long story short: i meant to say something to my dad, but when my mom spoke up in the spur of the moment, I accidentally blurted it out to her what I meant for my dad. She charged after me and choked me also bending me over backwards on an edge of a couch while doing it. Jeez that was horrible. But what I said would have made anybody be appalled, as it's something you'd hear from kids on the Muary Show/Jerry Springer Show(minus the vulgar parts) As I got older though, they just punished me by lecturing me. Although, me doing anything wrong is rare these days.

I believe if parents have to result to physical discipline, I would suggest it being military style like jumping jacks or push ups. I do hate that there are parents who would punch their kid on the face or sit on their backs to "discipline" them. I know though that these techniques of hitting/spanking are the ancient methods that most adults (especially in certain cultures) are not aware that are doing more harm than good. And, though I say that there can be a physical dicipline option I talked about, I do think other methods(grounding, extra chores, limiting tv/computer time, etc) are valid too.

So, although I still have problems with my parents on other things, I do not hold them to the punishments they gave me. It doesn't mean I internalized it and I think they were right or are always right no matter what. (H*** no!) I don't hold them to it 'cause simply they didn't know any better. Although, like I said they didn't do that anymore as I got older but if they still did all the way to now, I would educate them on how unnecessary and horrible those ancient methods are. I'm fortunate enough though to have open minded parents(but like I said still some unrelated problems when them)that are willing to listen. I'm aware others do not have parents as open as mine. I'm aware that there's parents that are actually aware what they are doing is wrong but do it anyway. Also parents who punish just for the heck of it when the kids did absolutely nothing wrong and are doing it to just gain power over their kids.  My heart goes out to all of you who experience those things!


----------



## ILikeCats (Dec 20, 2014)

WastedYouth0123 said:


> Hello,
> Yes I've been hit when I was young but never to those extremes. Strange as it might sound after I got hit I knew never to do bad deeds again. Not like kids today that run their mouth, and walk all over their parents. Overall I would never hit my kids, but discipline without hitting is truly an obstacle.


Its not an obstacle for those who can control their frustration with their children. And if someone were unable to do that, then I suggest they refrain from having children.


----------

